# The "Baby" Glock



## The Hillbilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I have the Baby Glock in .357 and absolutely love it. One of my favorite pistols Ive shot. Question is, is there anything in the full size range that will have the same power? Just curious as I dont have the biggest of hands. Sometimes the bigger pistols are harder to hold.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

In the Glock series, the G32 is a mid-sized .357 auto (same size as a G19 in 9mm or G23 .40), or you can go up to the full-size G31 in .357 auto (same size as the G17 9mm or G22 in .40).

All of these guns are built on minor variations of the same frame size (the Glock "small" frame). The only differences will be in the location of the small "hump" on the back of the grip (it moves downward as the frame gets longer, slightly changing the feel), the number of fingergrooves (your G33 has two, the others will have three), and the barrel/slide length. Magazine capacity also goes up, of course, with the longer frames; G32 holds 13 in the mag, while the G31 keeps 15 shots on-tap. Both of these longer mags will fit and function in your shorter G33, by the way; they just hang out a bit (gives you a place to put your pinky finger). :mrgreen:


----------



## The Hillbilly (Jan 22, 2008)

How much would the 32 run? Looking for a ball park figure.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

They run around $475-$500 NIB in the Phoenix area (without night sights) if you shop carefully. But gun values are very regional.


----------

